# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  conversion du format rm au format audio

## WELCOMSMAIL

est ce que vous connaissez un logiciel free pour la conversion du format rm au format audio?

----------


## WELCOMSMAIL

comment faire pour crer un CD  audio  partir de fichiers au format RM?

----------


## kromartien

Le mieux c'est de faire jouer le .rm et de capturer le flux audio depuis la carte son. Sinon dcode le rm et passe le en .wav ? a se fait ?

----------


## sango85

Je n'ai pas test mais peut-tre que tu trouveras ton bonheur  cette adresse ...

http://paradiso.cn/converter/rm2wav.htm

Bon courage, et n'hsite pas  partager tes trouvailles.. ^^

----------

